# The Coach Who Got Away



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The latest from the woulda, coulda, shoulda category, and reminding everyone that the winning coach in Arco Arena last night - Charlotte Bobcats coach Larry Brown - practically begged Geoff Petrie for an interview two offseasons ago. And Petrie, who historically is very conservative when hiring coaches, said no thanks. Of course, after Brown's infamous one-season (2005-06) flameout with the New York Knicks, preceded by his nasty departure from the Detroit Pistons, the NBA's reigning frequent flier was considered damaged goods, and in the opinion of many, past his coaching prime and not worth the risk.
> 
> Oooops. After a two-year coaching sabbatical eased by the buyout with the Knicks, Brown was hired last summer by his old friend/fellow North Carolina alum and Bobcats minority owner Michael Jordan. And so far, all is good. Brown, still trim and youthful-looking at 68, is invigorated and committed. His Bobcats are flawed but improving, though their 23-35 record suggests Brown will suffer only his fifth losing season in his 24-year NBA head-coaching career. (He never experienced a sub-.500 season in his four seasons in the old ABA or his seven seasons coaching in college. He also won championships with the Detroit Pistons and Kansas Jayhawks).
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/020081.html?mi_rss=Kings%20Blog%20and%20Q%26A


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i'll say it as politely as possible that this article is completely wrong. larry brown is an overrated and past his prime coach who destroys young players' confidence with his own ego. larry brown would not help this team get better in any way. if the bobcats are improving(and i say they aren't) it would be because of the continued development of guys like Okafor, Wallace, Felton, and the critical addition of DJ.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Brown is bad with youngsters.

A college player in his second NBA year like Tayshaun Prince is about as young as he can take.


----------

